# Master Darell Trudo



## exile (Jan 14, 2007)

This post is in rememberance of Master Darrell Trudo, WTF certified 6th Dan TKD (Song Moo Kwan lineage from Gm. Byung Jik Ro to Gm. Joon Pye Choi and  Duk Gun Kwon), 3rd Dan Hapkido (WKF/HHA), 2nd Dan MDK Tang Soo Do and 3rd Dan Koryo Gum Do, among many other accomplishmentsa major figure in MA in central Ohio who died far too soon in December 2006 from complications of sickle cell anaemia. In his brief forty-five years on Earth he accomplished two or more lifetimes' worth of achievements in the martial arts; a quick survey of his extraordinary range of documented credentials can be found at http://www.trudotkd.com/tkd/darrell_trudo.htm. 

He was a supremely gifted martial artist of impeccable character who will be very much missed in Columbus, his hometown, and far beyond.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSUTKD (Jan 15, 2007)

Darrell was a friend of mine and we competed against each other many times.  I always looked forward to seeing him at Indy Cup or Nationals, he is missed.


ron


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2007)

:asian: My depest condolences on your loss.


----------

